# Year to date earnings statement



## Mike McKinney (Apr 4, 2015)

Has anyone found a way to get a year to date income verification statement from Uber?
I am applying for a home equity loan and this has become a major sticking point. Local reps and email support have been next to useless.

HELP!


----------



## xciceroguy (Aug 10, 2015)

I know on the Uber website if you sign in as a driver it will show you how much money you made. Maybe you could print that.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I thought for 1099 income lenders required two years of tax filings.


----------



## Mike McKinney (Apr 4, 2015)

Coachman said:


> I thought for 1099 income lenders required two years of tax filings.


Yes, they asked for that and I provided them. They're still asking for a year to date earnings statement for the current year And for whatever reason Uber cannot, or will not, provide what I need. "tech support' is useless because there seems to be no way past them to a manager.


----------



## Mike McKinney (Apr 4, 2015)

xciceroguy said:


> I know on the Uber website if you sign in as a driver it will show you how much money you made. Maybe you could print that.


Thanks. Already tried that and the kicker is that all the pay is into an account at the lender and it would be easy for them to verify each pay statement


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Mike McKinney said:


> Thanks. Already tried that and the kicker is that all the pay is into an account at the lender and it would be easy for them to verify each pay statement


Well, in the lender's defense, they have to have very strict rules, because people applying for loans are so good at sneaking around them.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

join Sherpashare and they will automatically track stuff like that for you. You can also just print out all your weekly pay statements.


----------



## Mike McKinney (Apr 4, 2015)

Coachman said:


> Well, in the lender's defense, they have to have very strict rules, because people applying for loans are so good at sneaking around them.


Well, I can understand the need for rules but as I said, proof of the earnings is reflected in their own records, it's not as if I could somehow generate bogus deposit transactions in their own system. I mean if I submit an earnings statement showing X dollars earned on date Y they can go into their records and confirm that indeed, X dollars was deposited into my checking account on date Y


----------



## Anayvettemv (2 mo ago)

My son's university is asking for my Husbands year to date earning as Uber driver and he can;t find a way either. Any updates or tricks to get this?


----------



## 80sDude (Jul 20, 2015)

Do you not have deposit statements from bank that says UBER PAYMENTS


----------



## Anayvettemv (2 mo ago)

Hello @80’sDude…. He has the bank statements, we thought about what you mentioned and may end up doing that. I just thought Uber would have the option to provide a YTD report. I mean….. it is Uber. They have the means to provide a solid app. Thanks though!


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Anayvettemv said:


> Hello @80’sDude…. He has the bank statements, we thought about what you mentioned and may end up doing that. I just thought Uber would have the option to provide a YTD report. I mean….. it is Uber. They have the means to provide a solid app. Thanks though!


There are monthly summaries and annual summaries. You can get the monthly summaries up through October right now and as of tomorrow you can get up through November. You can get yearly summaries up until this year and then after the first of the year you'll be able to get this years summary


----------



## Anayvettemv (2 mo ago)

Thanks Daisy. Any guide on reaching them? For some reason (maybe impatience) my husband cant seem to find how. He pulls weekly reports.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Anayvettemv said:


> Thanks Daisy. Any guide on reaching them? For some reason (maybe impatience) my husband cant seem to find how. He pulls weekly reports.


Off the top of my head if I'm remembering correctly, go into the menu top left corner of the screen, scroll down to account, then go down to taxes. From there you should see an option for summaries. If you click on that it should give you the choice of monthly or annual


----------

